# Morrison Spring



## hooknpaddle (Dec 2, 2012)

Anybody put in at Morrison Spring lately? I've got a youngin to entertain tomorrow and looking for some info on the water clarity at the spring and maybe some pointers on which way to run to bend some bream busters over! :help:


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

With the low river the springs should be clear as crystal nearly to the river. With this hot weather there will be a crowd there tomorrow in the swimming and scuba area. Down where the spring water mixes with the river is where most people start fishing. However. some will fish just below the boat ramp in the clear water tied up to a cypress and fishing out a good distance with rod and reel with and without a bobber. Away from the boat and light line is best in this area.
Just before you get to the river there is a slough on the right but you may not be able to get through the cypress although you can see it. If that's the case go downriver then turn right into the slough at the lower end. Just about anywhere in eddies up and down the river should hold a few bream.
If you don't catch any fish just go swimming....some do cool off right at the ramp.


----------



## hooknpaddle (Dec 2, 2012)

Thank you sir for the info! Walton county used to post the water clarity on there website but that's not the case anymore I guess. I've never been to far outside the spring run, looking to do a little run south tomorrow and investigate that slough you speak of. Thanks again fishwalton!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

If this catches you in time before your trip...here is a nice photo from Morrison Springs yesterday morning. Bream caught on fly rod. Caught in the springs run near the river.


----------



## hooknpaddle (Dec 2, 2012)

Nice! That things a monster!


----------



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

That looks like a mighty nice meal to me.


----------



## hooknpaddle (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks again fishwalton! Battled the heat but had a blast!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

We had a monster rain this afternoon so don't know what that will do to the river....but I'll be just down the river from Morrison Springs tomorrow afternoon. Will be fishing late afternoon.

That's a great photo
'


----------



## hooknpaddle (Dec 2, 2012)

Awesome! Unfortunately it's back to the grind for me tomorrow :thumbdown: good luck!


----------

